# F4u Stunt Pilot



## horseUSA (Mar 10, 2003)

A couple (few??) years ago, I saw a film about a very young "movie" stunt pilot who landed an F4u on a carrier mock-up WHEELS UP. I was partly asleep at the time and didn't get the particulars about the production. Does anybody remember this program? Even better, particulars about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Jul 28, 2003)

Haven't seen that one. If you recall it, please post the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

it sounds interesting....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 16, 2021)

This is 1st topic ever sent on Forum!



 Snautzer01
: Am I winner?

refers to:

5 Favourite Planes

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Jun 16, 2021)

Flyers (Short 1982) - IMDb


Flyers: Directed by Dennis Earl Moore. With Roy Cooper, Margaret Blye, Hugh Gillin, Perry Lang. Flyers features the exploits of fictional pilot Kyle Murphy, a World War II veteran who turns his love of flying into an impassioned career - as an aircraft restorer and stunt pilot for the movies...




www.imdb.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 17, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> This is 1st topic ever sent on Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always were.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

